# Which brand of artificial plant should I buy???



## Hodgie (Oct 21, 2008)

Getting ready to buy plastic plants for my tank. Which brand is best??? I've been looking at the Penn Plax on Big Al's site. Are those any good??

Also, how do the taller (18" +) size plants do in a tall tank. Do they flop over or will they stand up straight like I am hoping they will. I will have a pretty good amount of circulation in there. Thanks !!!!!!


----------



## Zack2112 (Jul 11, 2008)

I have grown away from fake plants and prefer real ones. However, I have used the Tetra Water Wonder plants and liked those. They looked really good for fake plants i think.


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

I like the Tetra water wonders because you can buy their fake plastic driftwood or rock and anchor them. I got very annoyed when fish would dig up the plastic plants and I'd have to stick my hands in and put them back in the gravel all the time. Being able to easily move them around when cleaning is a bonus.

Here is a picture of one in my grow-out tank. When I need to net fish they can be removed easily for fish catching.


----------



## Steve St.Laurent (Oct 2, 2008)

I can't tell you the brand because they came unpackaged so I don't have a brand name. But I bought 4 16"-20" plants from this guy - http://stores.ebay.com/Aquarium-Wholesa ... idZ2QQtZkm and I'm VERY happy with them. They have a weighted ceramic base and they stay buried under the sand in my tank very well and even if they get uncovered a bit they look natural. I haven't had to rebury one yet. These are the ones I bought - http://cgi.ebay.com/4-16-20-Aquarium-Pl ... m153.l1262 . They stand straight up unless there's a current. With the current they float around very naturally. Look at the two in the back and you'll see how those two lay over a bit because of a current moving that way across the back. Here's a picture of the tank with them in it:


----------



## CICHLUDED (Aug 4, 2006)

These are the bests ones I've found...

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/p ... atid=12124


----------



## leopio (Nov 18, 2007)

i prefer the silk plants over the plastic. they look more naturall


----------

